# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  For All you Kimbo fans...

## DHew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olPO3GgQ4yM

Dunno if its already been posted, but check this out.

----------


## zimmy

lol...none of us are kimbo fans...most of us appreciate fighters not thugs  :Wink:  So retarded...boxing rules for one guy and yet kimbo tries to shoot in.

----------


## DHew

Yeah yeah i was being sarcastic. Its just nice to see him actually fight someone who knows how to fight, and get his ass beat.

----------


## zimmy

lol i think it's funny saying his apponent knew how to fight after how badly he got his a$$ handed to him in UFC

----------


## DHew

that made no sense.

----------


## Hunter

I would love to see a rule saying no kimbo fights, there are a thousands of guys like kimbo the only differance is there friends dont own a porn company that tape there fights.

----------


## stee

Yeah been on before. I heard Kimbo is on about going in to MMA, i would love to see him fight in Pride he would be so made for that sport he would rule it!!!!!

----------


## juiceboxxx

The only reason Kimbo lost that fight was due to his bad stamina and fatigue. He was soo tired cuz he didn't train for that fight. He doesn't even train to last more then 5 minutes I bet. 

He's more of a quick 1st round power knocker. He knocked out his other 2 opponents in less then 1 minute. 

This ex ufc guy got his ass handed to him. Just look at his face at the end of the fight when they zoom it in and look at he other black dudes face that fought kimbo. I couldn't even see his eye in the other video (which could be posted up here some where)

Anyways my point is if Kimbo were to have a proper trainer...such as a ufc or pride trainer...working on his stamina level, then with the amount of power this dude has he can walk in ufc or pride (especially ufc) and knock some guys out coooold and make a name for himself.

----------


## USfighterFC

> The only reason Kimbo lost that fight was due to his bad stamina and fatigue. He was soo tired cuz he didn't train for that fight. He doesn't even train to last more then 5 minutes I bet. 
> 
> He's more of a quick 1st round power knocker. He knocked out his other 2 opponents in less then 1 minute. 
> 
> This ex ufc guy got his ass handed to him. Just look at his face at the end of the fight when they zoom it in and look at he other black dudes face that fought kimbo. I couldn't even see his eye in the other video (which could be posted up here some where)
> 
> Anyways my point is if Kimbo were to have a proper trainer...such as a ufc or pride trainer...working on his stamina level, then with the amount of power this dude has he can walk in ufc or pride (especially ufc) and knock some guys out coooold and make a name for himself.


Can't say that I agree with that at all. You think he could take on people like Cro-cop or Nog? Actually I bet Nog could beat him without ever throwing a punch. And cro-cop can beat him without ever getting hit. I dont know why people see such a talent with him. He can knock the ever loving shit out of people for all you know cant fight for shit. Sure he beat Gannon, but Gannon went on to the UFC and was literally never in the fight against Hinkle. Why would Kimbo fair better when gannon was trained for MMA and already fought matches.

----------


## zimmy

i think mostly untrained people like kimbo and thing he has "skill". Yet to meet a person who has had more than 5 minutes of any kind of training say it.

----------


## mr keef

you have got to be jokin me!kimbo wouldnt have a hope in hell in mma.He looks like an ok bare knuckle boxer and thats it!!!i dont rate him what so eva!!and if you honestly think he would do well in mma,then i honestly think some of you aint got a clue about the sport!  :Evil2:

----------


## Ammar

Put him against Fedor.


I hate thugs like that, just because he can knock someone out in a street fight it does not mean you can do MMA. Lets be realistic, look at Tank Abbott who is basically a striker...he gets his ass handed to him in every MMA match now because people are in MMA are so well rounded these days. 

PS: Tank vs Kimbo would last 10 seconds with Tank putting Kimbo in the ER imo  :Smilie:

----------


## stee

> you have got to be jokin me!kimbo wouldnt have a hope in hell in mma.He looks like an ok bare knuckle boxer and thats it!!!i dont rate him what so eva!!and if you honestly think he would do well in mma,then i honestly think some of you aint got a clue about the sport!


yes i knew some one would bite! if you are refereing to me then in my defence i have to say i was being sarcastic. 
i would love to see him in MMA tho. it would be like 60second of kimbo gets hes ass spanked.
It would almost be like a porn film u know, well you cant call it a match up by any standars can you haha.

----------


## stee

> Put him against Fedor.
> 
> 
> I hate thugs like that, just because he can knock someone out in a street fight it does not mean you can do MMA. Lets be realistic, look at Tank Abbott who is basically a striker...he gets his ass handed to him in every MMA match now because people are in MMA are so well rounded these days. 
> 
> PS: Tank vs Kimbo would last 10 seconds with Tank putting Kimbo in the ER imo


bump

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Put him against Fedor.
> 
> 
> I hate thugs like that, just because he can knock someone out in a street fight it does not mean you can do MMA. Lets be realistic, look at Tank Abbott who is basically a striker...he gets his ass handed to him in every MMA match now because people are in MMA are so well rounded these days. 
> 
> PS: Tank vs Kimbo would last 10 seconds with Tank putting Kimbo in the ER imo


let me ask you a question.....before all those mma fighters became great fighters...were the all rounded fighters? NOO..... and how they became a well rounded fighter is simple. They began to sign up with different trainers to work on their different fields in mma....such as working on there wrestling, stirking, weight training, stamina, nutrition etc.....all of those fields.

My point was when and if Kimbo works on all of these fieelds then he will then become a well rounded fighter with the PROPER TRAINING and help that he needs to get to where he can. I think he has a great striking power of a beast (kinda like liddle) so if he works on his overall game then I believe he can become a great fighter.

"Fighters dont just become fighters, they work hard with the proper training they need to get to where they are in mma"

Lets take Tank Abbot as an example, yes Tank use to be a bar fighter, get drunk and kick guys asses in bars for a living. Though with some proper training and work look where he is now. He has knocked some of the top mma guys in the world out and also lost to alot yess but he lost to the best such as vitor belfort, randy courture, cabage, and alot more great fighters. 

The point here is that guys like Tank and Kimbo that are great street fighters or power strikers...have the potential to become great mma fighters WITH THE PROPER TRAINING. 

I also dont believe Abbot gets his ass handed to him which you stated in every match. Thats BS. The dude just knocked out Cabage less then a year ago I believe. Cabage has knocked alot of top mma fighters out. Right now Tank is getting old. Hes not the same old tank that he use to bee back in his ufc dayview days.

----------


## Hunter

> let me ask you a question.....before all those mma fighters became great fighters...were the all rounded fighters? NOO..... and how they became a well rounded fighter is simple. They began to sign up with different trainers to work on their different fields in mma....such as working on there wrestling, stirking, weight training, stamina, nutrition etc.....all of those fields.
> 
> My point was when and if Kimbo works on all of these fieelds then he will then become a well rounded fighter with the PROPER TRAINING and help that he needs to get to where he can. I think he has a great striking power of a beast (kinda like liddle) so if he works on his overall game then I believe he can become a great fighter.
> 
> "Fighters dont just become fighters, they work hard with the proper training they need to get to where they are in mma"
> 
> Lets take Tank Abbot as an example, yes Tank use to be a bar fighter, get drunk and kick guys asses in bars for a living. Though with some proper training and work look where he is now. He has knocked some of the top mma guys in the world out and also lost to alot yess but he lost to the best such as vitor belfort, randy courture, cabage, and alot more great fighters. 
> 
> The point here is that guys like Tank and Kimbo that are great street fighters or power strikers...have the potential to become great mma fighters WITH THE PROPER TRAINING. 
> ...



No way in h e double hockey stick will Kimbo ever be a good mma fighter. He hits hard thats it, he has very poor boxing just good power and he fights scrubs put him against someone who has boxing experiance. He also fights under his rules no takedowns, no knees, no elbows, no kicks, no submissions and he has a 30 count. The guy beats up people who probably have very to little any experiance. Kimbo will never do anything in the world of mma he will just run around with his friends who own the porn company and do backyard fights. Tank has never beat anybody who is "world class" his best win is Cabbage and that is not anything incredible.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> No way in h e double hockey stick will Kimbo ever be a good mma fighter. *He hits hard thats it,* he has very poor boxing just *good power* and he fights scrubs put him against someone who has boxing experiance. *He also fights under his rules* no takedowns, no knees, no elbows, no kicks, no submissions and he has a 30 count. The guy beats up people who probably have very to little any experiance. Kimbo will never do anything in the world of mma he will just run around with his friends who own the porn company and do backyard fights. Tank has never beat anybody who is "world class" his best win is Cabbage and that is not anything incredible.



I've bolded the statements you made and wil further talk about it.

You mentioned he hits hard and has good power striking which is sometimes all it takes to win a fight. Take Liddle as an example or even Abbot, they both hit extremly hard and thats all it takes for them to most of the time to win a fight. Sometimes all you need is 1 power strike to knock your opponent out to win the fight. 

Note: I'm not saying Kimbo is just as tough as Liddle or will beat Liddle up. Liddle will probably kill Kimbo but I'm just comparing there power strikes thats all.

If and when Kimbo was trained to fight *WITH RULES OF MMA* for example....takedowns, knees, elbows, kicks, submissions and a 10 second count. 

If he was trained then I believe he would be ready and prepared for mma. I'm not saying with the proper training Kimbo could walk in ufc and become a champion because thats BS and it wont happen. I also dont think Kimbo well do well in Pride. I think pride fighters will destroy him. I think he could do well in UFC, TKO, KING OF THE CAGE all these different middle class programs with so so fighters. 

What I'm trying to say here is, I believe Kimbo could walk in any of these entertainment fighting programs with the proper training and become a .500% guy. For example (10 wins-10 loses - such as Tank Abott)

The way your making it seem is as if He can never do well in mma even with the proper training in all of those fields such as the other ufc fighters.

----------


## soo2bhuge

> I've bolded the statements you made and wil further talk about it.
> 
> You mentioned he hits hard and has good power striking which is sometimes all it takes to win a fight. Take Liddle as an example or even Abbot, they both hit extremly hard and thats all it takes for them to most of the time to win a fight. Sometimes all you need is 1 power strike to knock your opponent out to win the fight. 
> 
> Note: I'm not saying Kimbo is just as tough as Liddle or will beat Liddle up. Liddle will probably kill Kimbo but I'm just comparing there power strikes thats all.
> 
> If and when Kimbo was trained to fight *WITH RULES OF MMA* for example....takedowns, knees, elbows, kicks, submissions and a 10 second count. 
> 
> If he was trained then I believe he would be ready and prepared for mma. I'm not saying with the proper training Kimbo could walk in ufc and become a champion because thats BS and it wont happen. I also dont think Kimbo well do well in Pride. I think pride fighters will destroy him. I think he could do well in UFC, TKO, KING OF THE CAGE all these different middle class programs with so so fighters. 
> ...


Bottom line is, he won't do well in MMA because he's too old to learn everything else. I don't know how old he is but I believe he's in his 30's. Do you really think he can learn bjj and submissions and be able to hang with some of the MMA guys? and I'm not talking about small shows where it's just a bunch of brawlers fighting...I'm talking about Pride and UFC guys. I hardly doubt it. You mention Tank Abbott, but you probably didn't know that Tank was an amazing wrestler in college. He has that background whereas Kimbo doesn't. I personally think that it's a lot easier to learn stand up than it is to learn how to grapple and submit. In fact, many if not most of top MMA guys come from a wrestling or grappling background. Chuck Liddell, Randy Couture, Gomi, Silva (bjj), Fedor (sambo), AA(sambo) just to name a few. 
I know many guys who knock out people just like Kimbo. I see it all the time...unfortunately! They would give him a run for his money. Doesn't mean any of these guys would do well in MMA. In fact, I know they wouldn't. You're making it sound as though anyone can just get a training coach in bjj, submissions, or whatever and be good in no time. These guys have been doing it all their lives. It takes years, dedication and discipline and I doubt Kimbo possesses any of those characteristics. 
Even guys who came from standup, such as CroCop, look at how long it took him to learn how to have an amazing sprawl and this guy is one of the hardest working MMA guys there is. Jerome Lebanner is another up and coming MMA guy who is currently fighting in K-1. I believe he's only had 1 or 2 MMA bouts so far against "so so" opposition due to the fact that he's only been learning ground game for a few years and would not do good against guys in Pride. 
No one is doubting that Kimbo has some skill. He moves well and he has excellent power, but realistically speaking, he's too old. Had he been 10 years younger, maybe he would have had a chance, but let's be honest...there's no way that he would do any better on the ground than Gannon did against Hinkle. And Hinkle is not even that good compared to many others and to those in the Hammer House camp.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Bottom line is, he won't do well in MMA because he's too old to learn everything else. I don't know how old he is but I believe he's in his 30's. Do you really think he can learn bjj and submissions and be able to hang with some of the MMA guys? and I'm not talking about small shows where it's just a bunch of brawlers fighting...I'm talking about Pride and UFC guys. I hardly doubt it. You mention Tank Abbott, but you probably didn't know that Tank was an amazing wrestler in college. He has that background whereas Kimbo doesn't. I personally think that it's a lot easier to learn stand up than it is to learn how to grapple and submit. In fact, many if not most of top MMA guys come from a wrestling or grappling background. Chuck Liddell, Randy Couture, Gomi, Silva (bjj), Fedor (sambo), AA(sambo) just to name a few. 
> I know many guys who knock out people just like Kimbo. I see it all the time...unfortunately! They would give him a run for his money. Doesn't mean any of these guys would do well in MMA. In fact, I know they wouldn't. You're making it sound as though anyone can just get a training coach in bjj, submissions, or whatever and be good in no time. These guys have been doing it all their lives. It takes years, dedication and discipline and I doubt Kimbo possesses any of those characteristics. 
> Even guys who came from standup, such as CroCop, look at how long it took him to learn how to have an amazing sprawl and this guy is one of the hardest working MMA guys there is. Jerome Lebanner is another up and coming MMA guy who is currently fighting in K-1. I believe he's only had 1 or 2 MMA bouts so far against "so so" opposition due to the fact that he's only been learning ground game for a few years and would not do good against guys in Pride. 
> No one is doubting that Kimbo has some skill. He moves well and he has excellent power, but realistically speaking, he's too old. Had he been 10 years younger, maybe he would have had a chance, but let's be honest...there's no way that he would do any better on the ground than Gannon did against Hinkle. And Hinkle is not even that good compared to many others and to those in the Hammer House camp.



Great post. I rest my case. :Frown:

----------


## Ammar

Dude come on you cant be serious with that, isnt Kimbo like 40+ years old?? Nothing against older guys but at that age there is no way he would ever touch anyone in the UFC. Giant Silva would tap him out haha, but I would definitely pay to see Giant Silva vs Kimbo.

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

> i think mostly untrained people like kimbo and thing he has "skill". Yet to meet a person who has had more than 5 minutes of any kind of training say it.



lol i agree


too many expert "cage fighters" see shit and think they know something


one more assclown walks on the mat and tells me how he wants to be in the ufc and a cagefighter im going to quit and move to alaska or somewhere they dont have PPV or cable tv

----------


## soo2bhuge

> Great post. I rest my case.


Thanks Juiceboxxx...i'm glad people are respectfuly on this board and respect each others opinions. which is all it is. Who knows, maybe Kimbo will prove us all wrong but i just don't see that happening simply due to age.

----------

